# cyclogest delaying period?



## Rainbow32

im on cyclogest for a LPD and this is the first cycle in 15m that i have not had any spotting.

im 11/12dpo and i have tested and its BFN - by now AF is usually here so im just wondering will my AF come on cyclogest or should i stop it and then it will come?

im really confused as it looks like there is no sign of AF and cyclogest giving me an array of Pg symtoms.

i was thinking if i leave it till 15dpo and test and once thats BFN i then stop cyclogest? 

anyone else had this and what do you do as my consultant didnt cover this scenario!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi Rainbow, when I took cyclogist it prevented my period both times. I had been on duphaston before and had spotting when AF was due, but I think the cyclogist is stronger.

My doc had me come in for a blood test at 14dpo. Once the results came back negative he told me to stop taking the cyclogist and AF came three days later.

I think your plan of waiting till 15 DPO makes sense...it's still early and you may get a bfp in a few days. Good luck- I really hope it works out for you!! :)


----------



## Rainbow32

Thank you J


----------



## MariaF

I was on cyclogest last cycle. I got BFN and started very light spotting on 13DPO whilst still on the suppositories. I stopped then on 14DPO as definite BFN and had full flow af the next day. It's actually heavier than usual.

But I hear its normal to wait for a few days fter stopping progesterone to get af.


----------



## babygirl89

ladies you couldn't tell me when u start taking cyclogest was it before or after ovulation my doc said day 16 of a 28 day cycle but sometimes i havn't ovulated by day 16 do i wait until after ovulation??


----------



## Amber3

Yes, you should wait until after ovulation.

I started taking Cyclogest 3 days after ovulation and was told to take it for 10 days. Then I tested and since it was negative I stopped the Cyclogest. After 2 days af came.
Amber


----------

